# Aquadive Bronze arrived .. Brown



## Victor Boyd (Feb 11, 2006)

Received my Aquadive Bronze today and what an amazing piece it is .

The Attention to detail all around is wonderful and I just love the Brown Dial and Brown DLC Indices ... the Brown Isofrane with Brown DLC Buckle really is a wonderful touch .

Look forward to watching this baby Patina over time .

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks Fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Beautiful combo. My # 20 says hello!









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Beano (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good Vic. 

The patina on this watch will be interesting - How many of us go for the 'leave it to age' look v the keep it bright and clean...

Tick tock as I wait for #21 to be shipped....

Enjoy your new acquisition.

Regards

Beano


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

Beano said:


> Looking good Vic.
> 
> The patina on this watch will be interesting - How many of us go for the 'leave it to age' look v the keep it bright and clean...
> 
> ...


Is it even possible to keep bright?


----------



## Beano (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep. Many metal polishes (e.g. Brasso) will remove the patina fairly easily and return the metal to its factory fresh shine.

I think this is very much personal taste. For me, I will let mine age and see how it looks.#

Regards

Beano


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

Beano said:


> Yep. Many metal polishes (e.g. Brasso) will remove the patina fairly easily and return the metal to its factory fresh shine.
> 
> I think this is very much personal taste. For me, I will let mine age and see how it looks.#
> 
> ...


I have a Margette that's getting a new case. I might have to try it and see what it does. Could be difficult on a watch.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Ames said:


> I have a Margette that's getting a new case. I might have to try it and see what it does. Could be difficult on a watch.


I heard of using catchup can get patina off the bronze, and get back to shine again!
I will probably give it a try on day!!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

@ Totorol: So did you decide to go with the AD after hearing back from them this morning? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Arutlosjr11!!

Of course, I placed an order of the brown dial!!
I am new here, haha.....and nice to meet you friendly people here!!

thx for all the help!

Tony


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks great Vic and it is obvious that Aquadivee has a winner.


----------

